# Configurer le fichier Hosts pour bloquer un site web.



## Ultradoux (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Je galère depuis hier pour configurer le fichier hosts de mon portable pour bloquer un site web. Le fichier se trouve dans /etc/hosts.

Le probème c'est que lorsque je l'ouvre et que je l'edite avec Texteditor, je ne peux pas l'enregistrer, je veux dire, écraser le fichier existant (un message d'erreur m'informe que c'est impossible). Je ne sais donc pas comment procéder !

Je fais appel à votre aide pour y parvenir. Merci à ceux qui pourront m'apporter une réponse !


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;' 

Le probl&#232;me vient du fait que tu ne pr&#233;sentes pas les droits n&#233;cessaires pour modifier ton fichier (du fait des autorisations du fichier et du dossier dans lequel il se trouve).

Il faudrait donc modifier provisoirement leurs droits d'acc&#232;s, et plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment leur propri&#233;taire, le temps de modifier et d'enregistrer le fichier.

Pour ce faire:
- Affiche les informations du fichier _hosts_ et du dossier _/private/etc_ (Pomme+I dans le Finder). Attention_ /etc_ n'est qu'un lien, et c'est bien le dossier r&#233;el _/private/etc_ qui doit &#234;tre trait&#233;.
- Sous "Propri&#233;taire et autorisations">"D&#233;tails", d&#233;verrouille "Propri&#233;taire" avec le cadenas (tu dois avoir des droits d'administrateur pour pouvoir le faire), et s&#233;lectionne-toi dans la liste &#224; la place de "syst&#232;me".
- Lance TextEdit, fais tes modifications et enregistre le fichier.
- Pour finir, remets les "Propri&#233;taire" &#224; "syst&#232;me", et referme les cadenas.


----------



## Ultradoux (19 Octobre 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ta r&#233;ponse claire et d&#233;taill&#233;e !

Ca a march&#233; au poil jusqu'au moment o&#249; j'ai tent&#233; de mettre cette ligne :

www.site-de-redirection.fr www.xxx.fr

pour effectuer un redirection, &#224; la place de : 

127.0.0.1 www.xxx.fr

qui bloque l'ouverture de la page. En voyant que la redirection ne marchait pas, j'ai d&#233;cider de remettre la ligne "127.0.0.1 www.xxx.fr", mais Safari ne bloque plus l'ouverture de www.xxx.fr d&#233;sormais...

Une id&#233;e ?


EDIT : Finallement, apr&#232;s avoir red&#233;marrer la machine, le probl&#232;me semble r&#232;gler 
Merci !


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Octobre 2007)

Attention. Le fichier _hosts_ ne sert pas à proprement à rediriger les requêtes Internet, mais plutôt à résoudre la recherche d'une adresse IP à partir d'un nom de serveur. Les lignes qu'on y trouve ne peuvent être que la forme [adresse IP] [nom de serveur].

Sinon, pour ton problème, plusieurs causes possibles me viennent à l'esprit:
- ton système sait maintenant comment accéder au serveur _ww__w.xxx.f__r_ autrement qu'en allant sur 127.0.0.1 . Il faudrait alors lui faire perdre la mémoire en le réinitialisant.
- en enregistrant ton fichier, tu as inséré des caractères que le système ne supporte pas, tu as fait une erreur de syntaxe, ou bien tu as changé son format de codage. Refais ton fichier, et prend garde au format au moment de l'enregistrement (ce doit être un fichier texte Unix, tout simple, pas RTF, ni Unicode).


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Octobre 2007)

_EDIT: bon, je vois que mon message est arriv&#233; trop tard. Heureux pour toi que tout soit rentr&#233; dans l'ordre._


----------



## SylvainH (14 Décembre 2007)

Et sur Léopard, c'est où ?

Cas pratique :
Avec un collègue, nous avions changé un fichier me permettant de me connecter à notre intranet. On était sous Tiger. On a juste fait un modif dans ce fichier en question (dont on ne se souvient plus du nom).

Maintenant, je suis sous Léopard. Impossible de remettre la main sur ce fichier !

Jusque là, j'étais avec mon PowerBook perso, donc pas de problème, mais maintenant que mon patron m'a acheté un Mac de bureau, je voudrais juste pouvoir rechanger ce fichier, et impossible de le trouver.

De même pour les dossier Private/etc/


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2007)

Au même endroit, utilise donc TextWrangler et File > Open hidden&#8230;

Je sais pas pourquoi vous vous faites chier avec TextEdit.


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Décembre 2007)

Je n'ai pas Leopard sous la main, alors je ne vais pas pouvoir donner la réponse, mais seulement des pistes. Il y a vraiment peu de chance que le fichier _hosts_ ait disparu, compte tenu du fait qu'il existe sur la quasi-totalité des systèmes (Unix, Windows, etc.). En revanche, il peut très bien se situer ailleurs, comme par exemple dans un dossier _/etc/_, ou bien dans un dossier difficile d'accès (i.e. par défaut inaccessible depuis le Finder, et nécessitant des droits d'accès administrateur). Je te conseillerais donc de te logger administrateur et de faire la recherche sous Terminal.


EDIT: grillé par SM. Ma réponse devient donc inutile.


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2007)

Il existe et est bien dans /etc.


----------

